# Will is Back!



## pinksalamander (May 16, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

This is Me...

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]_*UPDATE:*_ OK, so this is no longer William's blog, it's now officially William and Lottie's blog!
[/align] 
[align=center]I live in beautiful Kent in England. I wouldn't want to live anywhere else. Were just right, in the countryside but only 40 mins train from London. Here is what I see when i go for a walk down the town:
[/align] 
[align=center]



[/align] The River Medway. You can see Tonbridge Castle in the background and the row-boats for hire on the other side of the bridge.

These are my other pets, Trixi and Herbie. Herbie is about 11 years old (he's actually my Mums cat) and Trixi is my 3 year old cat. Shes a manx, she doesn't have a tail!

[align=center]







[/align] William is a 2 year old broken fawn lop, from a rescue called GBH in Beckenham, Kent. He was found in a box in a park along with his mother adn 3 other siblings. One sibling died but 3 survived. He's a very docile little man, but loves the harness and loves to explore and chase my cats!

Lottie is a 14 month old harlequinn lop, and is very big! She's extremley laid back, loves being held and cuddled. 

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align]* 
* William as baby.

[align=center]




[/align] 
Most recent picture.

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align][align=left]First photo of Lottie.[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left]Most recent picture.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] 
[/align] [align=center]




[/align][align=center]

New Girl! - the first post about Lottie
Rose Cottage - The hutch i made, hoping to get a new inhabitant for it soon!

[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2008)

Welcome back!
I love the castle! it's gorgeous!
and so is the bunny! :hearts:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2008)

Great Photos! Love William and Trixie (my cat is afraid of Baxter! as well).. Good luck w/the exams.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 16, 2008)

I read somewhere that it is apparently to do with the difference between social animals and independant animals. Apparently cats are independant and so don't live with other cats. Rabbits being social will always go over to a new 'friend' and give them a good sniff to find out who is boss. So whenever Will runs over to her to check her out she freaks because she is not used to it. So now he thinks he's dominant and shes the submissive one! Weird.*

juliew19673 wrote: *


> my cat is afraid of Baxter! as well


----------



## juliew19673 (May 16, 2008)

Does Trixie try to scratch Wills or does she just run from him? Mine will his so hard she will start coughing...

I'll let my bun romp about freely as long as my cat is sleeping or sitting on my lap just in case she tries to scratch him (so afraid that she will cut him/hurt him or the worst deglove him :shock..


----------



## pinksalamander (May 16, 2008)

He runs towards her and she freaks and retreats to under a chair or something. I don't let them stay together unsupervised, well i do turn my back on them but i'm always there. My older cat Herbie (who didn't realise the existence of William until i had had him from about 3 months) once gave him a thwack. But no claws and that was only because Will popped out of nowhere and ran towards him. Since then i've never had any problems, William doesn't get free romp around the house like i know alot of your rabbits do, he's only allowed inside and in one room. I tend to put him outside in his run more and the cats are too stupid to even think about breaking in there.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 17, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Some pictures in the garden yesterday. Its raining at the moment so i can't put him out  I hate the weather!

[/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Called a rescue yesterday, and next Saturday (24th) i will be going to choose a new bunny friend for William! Yay!
[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 17, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
And then some!

[align=center]















[/align] 
He hasn't been on the lead much before. He was a little freaked out at the beginning and preceeded to huddle under the table. I took him upstairs onto the landing so he could hop about and he calmed down. It is difficult though, because you can't lead them like you would a dog, they get really ticked off when you have to stop them going somewhere (like under my bed). So we restorted to just a cuddle on my bed. He made a new friend too, a chicken....


----------



## katt (May 17, 2008)

what a cutie! and your kitties are lovely as well!

do you have an idea of breed for your next bunny? or are you just going to go with whoever you fall in love with?


----------



## pinksalamander (May 17, 2008)

Well the problem is that i booked in advance, so its really difficult because i don't know who they will have left. The lady on the phone said they have a gorgeous girl called Betty (you can see her on www.animal-lifeline.co.uk. She said she has a really nice temperment and she doesn't know why she hasn't gone yet. They also have alot of bunnies that they don't list. I'd prefer an uprighty-eared bunny, as different from Will as possible.


----------



## katt (May 17, 2008)

oh my,they have so many cute buns! i am sure you will find somebunny special.


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote:*


> This is Me...
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> ...


First of all you are sooo pretty! 
Second of all William is such a cutie! I love his markings.
Thirdly I like the way you have set this blog out!
Overall I love this blog!!
:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (May 17, 2008)

> Thirdly I like the way you have set this blog out!




I told you i'm a complete perfectionist!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 18, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Just a small bit. I'll add some pictures later to explain. Basically, we have this weird little overgrown flowerbed in our courtyard. I call it a courtyard but that makes it sound way too glamorous! At the moment Will's hutch is opposite it, which gives us very little space to get around. Also i've got the pink hutch next to it, the whole situation is just a bit annoying.

So, as of Wednesday when i finish my exam and (if) the weather gets nicer i'll be digging out the flowerbead and then we will get someone to concrete it over.

Now, all of this sounds very boring but it IS rabbit related! Basically, it means that we will have space for 2 hutches. *2 hutches = MORE RABBITS!

*See the relevance? I got there in the end!*
*[/align]


----------



## Spring (May 19, 2008)

Aww, I just love Will! What a handsome boy! 

Ohhh! I sense plans in the making!

:biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
I didn't manage to get very many decent pics of William, i was trying to trance him, and decided to try and take some pictures. I didn't do very well because i couldn't move too much! But i thought i may as well upload them on here incase anyone is interested. So here are some pics of him with me earlier (in my pajamas!) and one of me trying to trance him.

[align=center]












[/align] [align=center]Furry Feet!
[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]In the world of Fran rather than the world of Pinksalamander...

My best friend passed his driving test today with 8 minors. Now I can get lifts places... especially places like rescues 

Annoyingly his parents go away for 3 weeks tomorrow, but are taking the keys! Ow man! 

On the plus, i'm trying to convince my Dad to pay for me to be insured on my Gran's Yaris. Our family car is a 2litre and far too expensive to ensure me so hopefully i can get some extra practice in the Yaris!
[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 19, 2008)

[align=center]
[/align][align=left]I can't believed how many posts i've made! The last 4 posts have all been me, nevermind, even if no one is reading now someone will at some point!
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=left]I wanted to upload some old pictures that are faves of mine 

[/align]
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]I was in the middle of an exploration... thanks!
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]I'm a boy bunny! I'm getting a complex! Boy's don't wear bows or pink!
[/align]
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Leave you insolent fool! This is MY castle!
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Yay! I'm your present!
[/align]


----------



## tonyshuman (May 19, 2008)

I love the "furry feet" picture!!


----------



## trailsend (May 19, 2008)

WOW... you've done a great job with your blog - it looks great and was so much fun to read! Will definately have to keep an eye on it. Great pictures, and how cute is that bunny? :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (May 19, 2008)

Aww, William is so cuuuutee 

I also love your blog- it's so clean and easy to read!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 20, 2008)

[align=center]






[/align][align=left]Finished my exams today!:yahoo: Going to a post-exam party tomorrow night.:toast: 


[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]*ALOT* of pictures for you today!
[/align]
[align=left]He gave me a kiss, i returned the favour, he didn't appreciate it. Maybe he doesn't like the camera watching as he decided to attack it
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/align][align=center]






[/align][align=center] 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] Mid Hop!
[/align][align=center]









Thought this was cute!:












[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 20, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]A *very *boring video of William on the lead in the garden today. Includes him deciding to hop in the opposite direction while i was being too busy with the camera. It was a bit of a mad dash![/align][align=left]Click [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQwsIfeQzn4]here[/ame] for the video (opens in Youtube).

[/align]


----------



## Bassetluv (May 20, 2008)

Wow, you live in an absolutely gorgeous area! What a pristine setting...:inlove:

And I bet William will love having a companion (aside from the kitties ). You'll have to post pics of the new bunny once they've arrived! Betty is a stunning little bunny (as is William, so he deserves a stunning mate), but then, they're all beauties. Good thing I don't live there, cuz after looking at the bunnies that are up for adoption I'd probably be going home with at least one (Milo caught my eye immediately ).

Good luck with the new hutches, and in choosing a friend for William!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 22, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I went shopping! Here are the new toys i bought for William, i hope he appreciates them! I'll update on what he thinks about them tomorrow eve!

[/align][align=center]





[/align]*EDIT:* Well the quick verdict is that he showed some interest in the jingle ball, but none in the other toys. So i've decided to leave him with the jingle ball and keep back the other bits for the new rabbit on Saturday. The tube will be for the run so we will have to test that out tomorrow.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 23, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]Well tomorrow is the day! I'll be leaving at midday to get to the rescue by 1pm.

I'm so excited. I checked on Rabbit Rehome because they say that the updates on there are more regular than their own personal website. I'm so hoping that all the ones i have seen on the site are still available.

I really want an uprighty ear (although i'll be happy with any!) So here are a few pics of the ones i'm *fingers-crossed* hoping are still there.

[align=center]















[align=left]I nicked these pics from www.rabbitrehome.org.uk 
[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 24, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align] 
[align=left]Well, she's here! Her name is Lottie, she is a 14 months old. 

Quite laid back, although quite nervy too. Hopefully she will get better with time! I've started combining their scents already, she spent some time in his hutch and they will be taking turns in the run until i go down the shop and buy a second.

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=left]Yay! The most important bit :brownbunny








[/align]


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures...Will is just adorable

I love this picture..

Peek-a-boo lol






Also i really love your new bunny,she is just priceless

Cheryl


----------



## Spring (May 24, 2008)

Congrats on your new girl!  What a doll!

Can't wait to hear about any future bondings, hehe! Good luck!!


----------



## trailsend (May 24, 2008)

I can't wait for updates too!! Rabbit Rehome is such a great Organization I'm so excited about the new addition!


----------



## Jenson (May 25, 2008)

Wow, Kent looks lovely, I can see why you like it! William is adorable and congrats on Lottie, she's gorgeous!


----------



## pinksalamander (May 26, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
So, currently Lottie is downstairs in the living room and William is in the kitchen, they are both seperated by a fireguard. I think William noticed her, i could see him giving her the eye. After that he turned around with his back to her and started washing. I'm hoping this is a good sign? She is still nervy but will take veggies from my hand and doesn't actually mind being held.

[align=center]




[/align]
Just took this pic of both of them and another one of Lottie relaxing. Its the first time i've really seen her relax! Yay!

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

I love your blog titles! Do you mind if I borrow the idea?

Your buns are adorable.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 26, 2008)

Lottie is so cute! And yes, washing is a good sign. It means that they're comfortable enough with each other to let down their guard and wash themselves.


----------



## pinksalamander (May 27, 2008)

[align=left]
[align=center]




[/align][align=left] 
[/align][align=left]Some cute William pics, he was having a little rest while we watched scary murder dramas on TV.

[/align][align=center]







[/align][/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 27, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
William would like to apply for a position at the RO offices. He would like to apply for the job as flash designer, he's been practicing Dreamweaver, and he's just got the new Studio 8 upgrade...

[align=center]




[/align]He is also able to do some light repairs

[align=center]




[/align]
He works well with audio files

[align=center]




[/align]
And has a polite phone manner






Does he get the job?


----------



## pinksalamander (May 28, 2008)

[align=center]





[align=left]Well Lottie and William had their first real meeting today. There is more info on it here. Not sure if its good or bad, we will have to see how it goes!
[/align][/align]


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

OMG I love those lastset of pics does he give computer lessons too I am still giggling over them


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

Well, i'm sure some of you will have seen but William passed away, on the 30th May 2008 at approxiamatley 11.30pm. I will therefore not be continuing this blog, as it started out as his. I will leave it as a tribute to him. I may start another one for Lottie in time.

Thanks for reading.

[align=center]
'But Mousie, thou are no thy-lane, 
In proving foresight may be vain: 
The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men, 
Gang aft agley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, 
For promis'd joy!'

Robert Burns 1785
[/align]


----------

